# Roof Access Ladder



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 2014 Outback 250RS. Has anyone installed a roof access ladder? A friend of mine recently purchased a toyhauler travel trailer with a TopLine retractable ladder mounted on the side. It appears the design would work perfect with travel trailers with a rear slide like mine. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you decide to install it be careful. The roof on these TT's is not designed to walk around on you can do some major damage if you step in the wrong spot.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the information!

Kevin


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I sit corrected. Guess they have changed them since my was 2006 was built.


----------

